# Ein zweites Tschernobyl? Atomunfall im Atomkraftwerk Saporoschje



## nfsgame (3. Dezember 2014)

Laut der russischen Nachrichtenagentur Interfax soll es im Südosten der Ukranie einen "Atomunfall" gegeben haben. Betroffen sein soll das Atomkraftwerk Saporoschje, 70km entfernt von der Stadt Enerhodar. 
Präsident Jazenjuk kündigte eine Pressekonferenz an. Laut weiterer Quellen (welt.de) soll es bereits am 28.11. zu einer Abschaltung von Reaktorblock 3 gekommen sein, der bis zum angestrebten Termin des Wiederanfahrens am 5.12. repariert werden sollte - die letzten Tage kam es im Versorgungsgebiet von Europas leistungsstärksten Atomkraftwerk immer wieder zu Stromausfällen. 


Meiner Meinung nach war ein solcher Zwischenfall - gerade in der momentan "instabilen" Ukraine - vorauszusehen. Das Land bezieht einen Großteil seiner Energie aus Kernreaktoren und hatte Pläne, die Anzahl dieser Reaktoren in den kommenden Jahren zu vervielfachen. Leider zeigte uns die Vergangenheit bereits, dass dort etwas sensibler mit dem Thema hätte umgegangen werden sollen. Ebenfalls bleibt abzuwarten, wie der Informationsfluss aus der Ukraine zu bewerten ist. Ich denke, dass uns bereits einiges, was in der Südostukraine passiert, vorenthalten wird - vielleicht gar nicht mal schlecht (alles muss man ehrlich nicht wissen bei diesen bürgerkriegähnlichen Zuständen). Aber gerade bei solch einem Zwischenfall sollte nicht mit Informationen gegeizt werden. Nachrichtensender überschlagen sich mal wieder, Onlinemagazine mutmaßen - wahrscheinlich alles, weil Interfax die bisher einzige "richtige" Quelle ist und echte Informationen aus der Ukraine bislang fehlen.


Edit 03.12.2014 13:10Uhr: Laut Energieminister Demtschschin soll keine Radioaktivität ausgetreten sein. Es gäbe "keine Probleme mit den Reaktoren". Es verließ laut mehrerer Quellen die PK nach dieser Aussage hastig. 

Quellen:
http://www.heute.de/jazenjuk-berichtet-ueber-atomunfall-im-suedosten-der-ukraine-36185276.html
http://www.focus.de/politik/ausland/gau-alarm-atomunfall-im-suedosten-der-ukraine_id_4318578.html
http://www.welt.de/politik/article134971070/Ukraine-meldet-Stoerfall-in-Europas-groesstem-AKW.html


----------



## MARCU5 (3. Dezember 2014)

Genial. Wir steigen aus dem Atomprogramm nach und nach aus und schalten immer mehr AKWs ab, nur um dann trotzdem an atomarer Verseuchung durch unsere östlichen Nachbar- (bzw Nachbars-Nachbar)Länder zu sterben. Es ist wie mit den Amis und dem Klimawandel. Was bringt es uns wenn unsere Autos immer mehr auf Downsizing und geringeren Verbrauch getrimmt werden, wenn weit weg überm großen Teich die Autos immer noch 20l aufwärts verbrauchen? Zumindest sehen die Amis das langsam ein. Nur weitreichende Veränderungen setzen auch voraus dass alle mitmachen Was bringt es uns auf die teure Energiewende zu setzen, wenn wir trotzdem durch Atomkraft sterben (oder zumindest an Krebs etc. erkranken) und die Umwelt verseucht wird  ?


----------



## keinnick (3. Dezember 2014)

http://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/atomunfall-ukraine-103.html

Scheint weniger schlimm zu sein, als zunächst angenommen.


----------



## nfsgame (3. Dezember 2014)

Habe es auch gerade bearbeitet gehabt - bin nebenher nur nicht so schnell .

Es bleibt aber abzuwarten... Was war die erste Aussage in Fukushima? "Es ist keine Radioaktivität ausgetreten und es besteht keine Gefahr"


----------



## ACDSee (3. Dezember 2014)

Lasst mal die Kirche im Dorf. Die Überschrift ist reichlich übertrieben.
Wenn dein Auto einen Patten hat, ist der Tank doch auch nicht automatisch undicht.

Soweit bekannt ist, ist dort ein Generator ausgefallen und ein Block wurde deshalb vorsorglich vom Netz genommen.
Bis Freitag soll der Generator repariert sein und der Block wieder ans Netz gehen.

Also: Nichts wurde verseucht, kein Grund zur Panik.


----------



## Atothedrian (3. Dezember 2014)

MARCU5 schrieb:


> Genial. Wir steigen aus dem Atomprogramm nach und nach aus und schalten immer mehr AKWs ab, nur um dann trotzdem an atomarer Verseuchung durch unsere östlichen Nachbar- (bzw Nachbars-Nachbar)Länder zu sterben. Es ist wie mit den Amis und dem Klimawandel. Was bringt es uns wenn unsere Autos immer mehr auf Downsizing und geringeren Verbrauch getrimmt werden, wenn weit weg überm großen Teich die Autos immer noch 20l aufwärts verbrauchen? Zumindest sehen die Amis das langsam ein. Nur weitreichende Veränderungen setzen auch voraus dass alle mitmachen Was bringt es uns auf die teure Energiewende zu setzen, wenn wir trotzdem durch Atomkraft sterben (oder zumindest an Krebs etc. erkranken) und die Umwelt verseucht wird  ?



Wie sieht denn deine Lösung aus? Wie machen auch weiter unseren Lebensraum kaputt, lächeln und winken in den Untergang? Oder wir fangen einfach mal an und vllt hat jemand so viel Verstand und macht mit? Ist natürlich einfacher sich immer rauszureden und zu sagen "abe rdie machen das ja auch so!", statt mal den Backen zusammen zu kneifen und zu zeigens wies besser geht.


----------



## nfsgame (3. Dezember 2014)

ACDSee schrieb:


> Lasst mal die Kirche im Dorf. Die Überschrift ist reichlich übertrieben.


Zum Zeitpunkt des Onlinestellens waren die verfügbaren Infos die folgenden:

-Reaktor mit 1000MW Bruttoleistung beschädigt (Interfax)
-Atomunfall in der Südukraine (Jazenjuk)

Da war nichts übertrieben. Nur weil nach und nach mehr Infos ans Licht kommen, werde ich aus dem Thread mit Sicherheit kein unübersichtliches Updatebastelmonster zusammfrickeln wo am Ende niemand mehr weiß was Tango ist.


----------



## SquadLeader (3. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh nein! Im Kontrollraum eines AKWs ist eine Leuchtstoffröhre ausgefallen, wir werden alle sterben!

Wie lange dauert es wohl bis wieder alle Geigerzähler ausverkauft sind?


----------



## oldsql.Triso (3. Dezember 2014)

Finde immer lustig wie Leute AKWs verurteilen und gar nicht das Potential darin sehen. Wir werden eh nicht drum herum kommen bei wachsenden Bevölkerung, AKWs weiter zu entwickeln. Leute die nach Wind- und Sonnenkraft lechzen haben keine Ahnung von Energieverteilung und -anbindung und die dazugehörigen Netze. Mal von der Ökologischen Seite ganz abgesehen (Off-Shore z.B.). 

Man sollte weg von der Kernspaltung, okay, aber Kernfusion sollte dass sein, worauf sich die Breite Masse einigen sollte. Meine ganz eigene Meinung!


----------



## nfsgame (3. Dezember 2014)

Focus schrieb:
			
		

> *Unterdessen liegen dem Bundesumweltministerium weitere Informationen vor:*Die Berichte über einen Atomunfall in der Ukraine beruhen demnach auf einem Missverständnis. Einen Atomunfall habe es nicht gegeben, sagte ein Sprecher am Mittwoch in Berlin unter Berufung auf einen Kontaktmann der Gesellschaft für Reaktorsicherheit in der ukrainischen Hauptstadt Kiew. Dieser habe von den Behörden im Land die Auskunft erhalten, dass es vielmehr vor einigen Tagen einen Brand im nichtnuklearen Teil des Atomkraftwerks Saporischschja gegeben habe. Dem Auswärtigen Amt in Berlin lagen nach Angaben einer Sprecherin keine eigenen Erkenntnisse vor.




Damit wäre einiges klarer


----------



## bofferbrauer (3. Dezember 2014)

MARCU5 schrieb:


> Es ist wie mit den Amis und dem Klimawandel. Was bringt es uns wenn unsere Autos immer mehr auf Downsizing und geringeren Verbrauch getrimmt werden, wenn weit weg überm großen Teich die Autos immer noch 20l aufwärts verbrauchen? Zumindest sehen die Amis das langsam ein. Nur weitreichende Veränderungen setzen auch voraus dass alle mitmachen Was bringt es uns auf die teure Energiewende zu setzen, wenn wir trotzdem durch Atomkraft sterben (oder zumindest an Krebs etc. erkranken) und die Umwelt verseucht wird  ?



Denen geht es mittlerweile auch schon gehörig an den Kragen, die Zeiten eines 5,7 Liter Big Block Motor sind längst passé, der US typische V8 liegt sogar schon langsam am sterben. Der neue Mustang in den USA muss z.b. mittlerweile mit einem V6 Ecoboost Motor auskommen, und bei den aktuellen Regelungen, die jedes Jahr automatisch schärfer werden, ist in 2024 der US Prius (!) (1. Generation) zu verschwenderisch, als dass er eine Neuzulassung bekommen würde. Kurz, die USA holen in dem Bereich mächtig auf.


----------



## MARCU5 (3. Dezember 2014)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn deine Lösung aus? Wie machen auch weiter unseren Lebensraum kaputt, lächeln und winken in den Untergang? Oder wir fangen einfach mal an und vllt hat jemand so viel Verstand und macht mit? Ist natürlich einfacher sich immer rauszureden und zu sagen "abe rdie machen das ja auch so!", statt mal den Backen zusammen zu kneifen und zu zeigens wies besser geht.


Ich meine nicht dass wir auch so weiter machen sollen, sondern dass um wirklich etwas zu ändern auch alle mitziehen müssen. Sicher, einer muss voraus gehen. Aber gerade die Ukraine, welche mit Tschernobyl das größte Negativbeispiel geliefert hat für die Atomenergie sollte nicht weitere AKWs bauen, sondern eher schließen


----------



## derGronf (3. Dezember 2014)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Finde immer lustig wie Leute AKWs verurteilen und gar nicht das Potential darin sehen. Wir werden eh nicht drum herum kommen bei wachsenden Bevölkerung, AKWs weiter zu entwickeln. Leute die nach Wind- und Sonnenkraft lechzen haben keine Ahnung von Energieverteilung und -anbindung und die dazugehörigen Netze. Mal von der Ökologischen Seite ganz abgesehen (Off-Shore z.B.).
> 
> Man sollte weg von der Kernspaltung, okay, aber Kernfusion sollte dass sein, worauf sich die Breite Masse einigen sollte. Meine ganz eigene Meinung!



Ich sehe das Potential, verurteile AKWs aber trotzdem. Was denn nun? Darf ich das nicht. Entweder, oder?

"Wir werden eh nicht drum herum kommen bei wachsenden Bevölkerung, AKWs weiter zu entwickeln." Das musst du mir erklären. Weiß nicht, ob man hier eine Kausalkette eröffnen sollte, lasse mich aber überzeugen.
" Leute die nach Wind- und Sonnenkraft lechzen haben keine Ahnung von Energieverteilung und -anbindung und die dazugehörigen Netze." Leute, die pauschalisieren, sollten vielleicht mal nicht zu allen Themen was sagen. Es könnte ein paar Leser geben, die auf den Zug aufspringen. Das wird dann zu einer Bewegung, die am Ende brandtschatzend durch die Gegend ziehen. Einen dummen Mob will doch keiner vor seiner Haustür stehen haben.
"Mal von der Ökologischen Seite ganz abgesehen (Off-Shore z.B.). " Auch dazu bitte eine kleine Erklärung. Aber bitte bedenke, ich gehöre zu den AKW Verurteilern (böses AKW, pfui), habe keine Ahnung von Energieverteilung und -anbindung, da ich nach Wind und Sonnenenergie lechze und von Netzen habe ich schon gar keine Ahnung, bin ja kein Fischer oder Lepidopterologe.

Bei der Kernfussion stimme ich dir allerdings zu, die ist witzig und irgendwann bestimmt auch Marktreif. Und was ist davor?

Na ja, egal, zurück zum Thema.

Man sollte noch viel mehr Panik vor der atomaren Katastrophe machen. Gar nicht mehr mit aufhören. Jeden Tag muss darüber berichtet werden. Einseitig und ohne konkrete Fakten. Hauptsache, auch der letzte Kernspaltungsbeführworter traut sich nicht mehr, in aller Öffentlichkeit über die Vorteile und die Sicherheit dieser zunkunftsweisenden Technologie zu berichten. Auf das wir das Damoklesschwert des atomaren Supergaus endlich in den Kuriositätenschrank unnützer Technologien verstauen können.

derGronf


----------



## xNeo92x (3. Dezember 2014)

Und in ein paar Tagen sagt Jazenjuk wahrscheinlich, dass es die Schuld der Separatisten war oder es war der pöse, pöse Putin, weil einige Bauteile aus Russland stammen


----------



## Exception (3. Dezember 2014)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Denen geht es mittlerweile auch schon gehörig an den Kragen, die Zeiten eines 5,7 Liter Big Block Motor sind längst passé, der US typische V8 liegt sogar schon langsam am sterben. Der neue Mustang in den USA muss z.b. mittlerweile mit einem V6 Ecoboost Motor auskommen, und bei den aktuellen Regelungen, die jedes Jahr automatisch schärfer werden, ist in 2024 der US Prius (!) (1. Generation) zu verschwenderisch, als dass er eine Neuzulassung bekommen würde. Kurz, die USA holen in dem Bereich mächtig auf.


Sehr gewagte These, den 5 Liter V8 gibt es natürlich weiterhin im neuen Mustang. 
Einstiegsmotor ist ein 2,3 Liter Vierzylinder Ecoboost.


----------



## Eco_F83R (3. Dezember 2014)

Aloha 



> Finde immer lustig wie Leute AKWs verurteilen und gar nicht das Potential darin sehen. Wir werden eh nicht drum herum kommen bei wachsenden Bevölkerung, AKWs weiter zu entwickeln. Leute die nach Wind- und Sonnenkraft lechzen haben keine Ahnung von Energieverteilung und -anbindung und die dazugehörigen Netze. Mal von der Ökologischen Seite ganz abgesehen (Off-Shore z.B.).
> Man sollte weg von der Kernspaltung, okay, aber Kernfusion sollte dass sein, worauf sich die Breite Masse einigen sollte. Meine ganz eigene Meinung!


Lustig finde ich es wenn Leute die keine Ahnung haben einen solchen Unsinn von sich geben. Schon mal darüber nachgedacht was die Atomkraft mit sich zieht? Aktuell ist es in den Nachrichten: auslaufende Fässer weil sie in den Salzstöcken vor sich hin gammeln. Oups, wie kann den so was nur passieren? Als wenn wir nicht wüssten wie Metall auf Salzlauge reagiert!?

Kernfusion ist etwas anderes als Kernspaltung. Sagt schon der Begriff. Mal abgesehen davon das wir bei Thema Kernfusion noch Meilenweit von einer brauchbaren Lösung entfernt sind ist es meine Meinung das die Kernfusion eine gute Lösung aber es damit nicht getan ist. Und schädliche Stoffe aus der Luft bzw. im allgemeinen von allen Lebewesen fern zu halten kann wohl niemand verurteilen (außer Ignoranten und ewig Gestrige). Einen Beitrag dazu leisten können Windparks, Solaranlagen usw. Wenn wir aber nicht in diese Richtung forschen wie sollen wir dann zurecht kommen wenn eines Tages unsere Rohstoffe nicht mehr verfügbar sind (dazu zählt auch Uran -> wichtig für AKWs ).

Back 2 Topic:
Die ersten Meldungen waren wohl "etwas" übertrieben. Die Angst davor aber nicht. Wir erinnern uns an Tschernobyl das ganz zufällig auch in der Ukraine liegt und somit die Angst vor einem zweiten Supergau sicher gerechtfertigt ist.

Gruß,
Eco_F83R


----------



## bofferbrauer (3. Dezember 2014)

Das Hauptproblem bei den meisten AKW ist, dass deren Bau oder mindestens deren Design bestenfalls aus den frühen 80er stammt, sprich Sicherheittechnisch völlig veraltet sind. Modernisierung hin oder her, am Grunddesign lässt sich einfach nichts ändern.

Ich bin für Atomenergie, aber die veralteten Zentralen sollten gefälligst durch neue Designs ersetzt werden. Was nicht geschieht, weltweit nicht, denn die alten Designs kosten halt nur einen Bruchteil der neuen, so dass viele neue Zentralen immer noch auf 80er Jahre Designs basieren.



Exception schrieb:


> Sehr gewagte These, den 5 Liter V8 gibt es natürlich weiterhin im neuen Mustang.
> Einstiegsmotor ist ein 2,3 Liter Vierzylinder Ecoboost.



Stimmt, der GT hat einen 5 Liter Coyote V8 mit 441 PS, der soll aber afaik 2016-2017 durch einen ähnlich starken 3,5 Liter V6 ausgetauscht werden, weil sie sonst die CAFE (Corporate Average Fuel Economy) Standards nicht mehr halten können.


----------



## Knogle (3. Dezember 2014)

SquadLeader schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab noch 3 da welche ich eigentlich schon letzten Monat verkaufen wollten, vielleicht lohnt es sich jetzt


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. Dezember 2014)

Eco_F83R schrieb:


> Und schädliche Stoffe aus der Luft bzw. im allgemeinen von allen Lebewesen fern zu halten kann wohl niemand verurteilen (außer Ignoranten und ewig Gestrige). Einen Beitrag dazu leisten können Windparks, Solaranlagen usw. Wenn wir aber nicht in diese Richtung forschen wie sollen wir dann zurecht kommen wenn eines Tages unsere Rohstoffe nicht mehr verfügbar sind (dazu zählt auch Uran -> wichtig für AKWs ).


Ist alles schön und richtig, nur muss man sich natürlich fragen, ob der plötzliche Ausstieg aus der Kernenergie (so wie wir sie bisher kennen) mit umso mehr dreckiger Kohle und auch Gas aus dem fernen Osten aufgewogen werden kann. Denn ein paar Windräder vor der Nordseeküste können den Wegfall von etwa 25% erzeugtem AKW-Strom an der Gesamteinspeisung wohl nur schwerlich stemmen, in Japan ist die ganze Lage noch etwas pikanter (da wollte man afair auf über 40% AKW-Strom gehen). Dass dazu noch Kohle- und AKW-Strom aus Polen und Frankreich eingekauft werden muss, macht es auch nicht besser.Aber ich gebe dir natürlich recht, dass Erneuerbare weiterhin stark erforscht werden müssen, gerade jetzt - wo zwar die Langzeitfolgen durch AKWs etwas gemindert werden (zumindest hier bei uns, denn viele neue Kraftwerke, werden das mehr als aufwiegen), aber die Kurz-und Mittelzeitfolgen durch Kohle umso schlimmer sind.

@Thema: "Böse Amerikaner auf der anderen Seite des Teichs"

Bei den Amis läuft gerade ein gravierender Umbruch im Energiemarkt. Dort wird dermaßen viel Gas gefördert, dass sämtliche Sektoren damit überschwemmt werden (Industrieanlagen, Züge und LKWs werden umgerüstet, ...). Die nicht benötigte Kohle kommt nach Europa und sonst wohin, wo sie wieder CO2-Bilanzen ruiniert. Amerika hatte in den letzten Jahren sehr gute Einsparquoten an CO2, besser als die der meisten anderen auf der Welt (liegt aber natürlich auch daran, dass ihr Ausgangspunkt sehr hoch war). Sollte dieser Gas- und Ölboom in den Staaten weiter anhalten, was ich stark vermute, wird das die ganze "Energieweltkarte" (zumindest mittelfristig) über den Haufen werfen, die Auswirkungen merkt man jetzt schon an den Tankstellen. Und wenn der weltweite Ausbau am Flüssiggashandel rapide ansteigt (was er zwangsweise muss, da Amerika und die nächsten Fracking-Nationen sonst ihr Gas nicht los werden), kann man nur hoffen, dass sich Europa langsam von Russland losreißen kann und alle Welt schneller als prognostiziert von der Kohle weg kommt, denn die hält von allen Fossilen leider am längsten vor...Gas ist zwar kein Allheilmittel (Fracking auch nicht, aber wen interessiert das schon, wenn man dafür Geld bekommt...), aber um Welten besser als Kohle und würde so genügend Zeit schaffen weiter an Erneuerbaren zu forschen.


----------



## HGHarti (3. Dezember 2014)

Das mit dem Fracking werden alle überdenken wenn erst mal Ihr Trinkwasser verseucht ist.
Lieber eine Woche frieren als kein Wasser haben.


----------



## Freakless08 (3. Dezember 2014)

MARCU5 schrieb:


> Genial. Wir steigen aus dem Atomprogramm nach und nach aus und schalten immer mehr AKWs ab, nur um dann trotzdem an atomarer Verseuchung durch unsere östlichen Nachbar- (bzw Nachbars-Nachbar)Länder zu sterben.


Das hat auch einen Grund.
Wir stoppen so langsam unsere Atomkraftwerke und kaufen dafür Atomstrom aus dem Ausland. Nennt sich alles "Saubere Energie". Klasse 



HGHarti schrieb:


> Das mit dem Fracking werden alle überdenken wenn erst mal Ihr Trinkwasser verseucht ist.


Und dann wird rumgeheult, wer das zugelassen hat... aber vorher schön bequem im Sessel den Arsch nicht hochbekommen bzw. die Leute mit ihrem "Betrifft mich nicht".


----------



## Atothedrian (3. Dezember 2014)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Das hat auch einen Grund.
> Wir stoppen so langsam unsere Atomkraftwerke und kaufen dafür Atomstrom aus dem Ausland. Nennt sich alles "Saubere Energie". Klasse



Ich merk schon wie nötig wir es haben trotz der ersten abgeschalteten AKWs Strom einzukaufen 
http://www.iwr.de/news.php?id=26696
http://www.handelsblatt.com/unterne...-aus-deutschland-sind-der-renner/8010640.html


----------



## Freakless08 (3. Dezember 2014)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> Ich merk schon wie nötig wir es haben trotz der ersten abgeschalteten AKWs Strom einzukaufen


Hättest du deinen Verlinkten Text auch mal gelesen statt nur die Überschriften zu überfliegen würdest du auch die Zeile bemerken das auch importe stattfinden.



> *Über die europäischen Netze floss 2012 wie schon in den sechs Jahren  zuvor erheblich mehr Strom aus Deutschland in andere Länder als  umgekehrt, hieß es in der Mitteilung des Statistischen Bundesamtes. Im  einzelnen importierte Deutschland im vergangenen Jahr 43,8 TWh Strom und  führte 66,6 TWh aus.*


Aber womöglich passt das nicht in deine "heile -wirsindgeil- Welt" und du überliest sowas schon automatisch.


----------



## Atothedrian (3. Dezember 2014)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Hättest du deinen Verlinkten Text auch mal gelesen statt nur die Überschriften zu überfliegen würdest du auch die Zeile bemerken das auch importe stattfinden.




ich wollte damit auch nur verdeutlichen das wir nur wegen der Energiewende nicht Strom importieren müssen. Es ist leider wirtschatlicher welchen einzukaufen und unseren zu verkaufen. Aber nur weil wir AKWs abschalten haben wir nicht nicht genug Strom.


----------



## Freakless08 (3. Dezember 2014)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> ich wollte damit auch nur verdeutlichen das wir nur wegen der Energiewende nicht Strom importieren müssen. Es ist leider wirtschatlicher welchen einzukaufen und unseren zu verkaufen. Aber nur weil wir AKWs abschalten haben wir nicht nicht genug Strom.


Das bringt aber auch nichts wenn wir Atomkraftwerke bei uns abschalten und dann Atomstrom importieren weil er billiger ist, denn schließlich wird nicht kontrolliert was wir importieren, sondern eben billig. Das ist ähnlich wie die Elektroautos ohne CO2 Emmision, weil einfach mal der Aufwand für die "Herstellung" von Strom unter den Teppich gekehrt wird, sei es über Atom, Kohle, Gas oder sonstwas.
http://www.zeit.de/mobilitaet/2014-01/elektroauto-energiebilanz
Sowie das, was für die Produktion der Autos an Schadstoffe und Sachen gebraucht wird.

Das selbe wie bei PCs. Zwar wird der neue Rechner, CPU, Graka weniger Strom als die alte verbrauchen "mehr Effizienz", allerdings sind da nichtmal die Rohstoffe, Abgase (Chemie, Transport, etc.) und sonstiges Zeugs mit eingerechnet, welche die Umwelt verpesten, die bei der Herstellung entstehen.


----------



## hbf878 (3. Dezember 2014)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Hättest du deinen Verlinkten Text auch mal gelesen statt nur die Überschriften zu überfliegen würdest du auch die Zeile bemerken das auch importe stattfinden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, ganze 3.6% des gesamten erzeugten Stroms


----------



## Eco_F83R (3. Dezember 2014)

Aloha 



> Ist alles schön und richtig, nur muss man sich natürlich fragen, ob der plötzliche Ausstieg aus der Kernenergie


Der plötzliche Ausstieg war auch so ziemlich das dämlichste was unsere Bundesregierung angeordnet hat. Die Brennstäbe ausbrennen lassen und keine neuen besorgen wäre wesentlich effektiver gewesen. So wäre nämlich ein AKW nach dem Anderen aus der Stromproduktion raus gefallen und man hätte schön "auf ruhig" entsprechende Alternativen an der Markt bringen können. Aber das hätte Denken vorausgesetzt ... und Denken und Bundesregierung ... ich sehe, wir verstehen uns 

Gruß,
Eco_F83R


----------



## Atothedrian (3. Dezember 2014)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Das bringt aber auch nichts wenn wir Atomkraftwerke bei uns abschalten und dann Atomstrom importieren weil er billiger ist, denn schließlich wird nicht kontrolliert was wir importieren, sondern eben billig. Das ist ähnlich wie die Elektroautos ohne CO2 Emmision, weil einfach mal der Aufwand für die "Herstellung" von Strom unter den Teppich gekehrt wird, sei es über Atom, Kohle, Gas oder sonstwas.
> http://www.zeit.de/mobilitaet/2014-01/elektroauto-energiebilanz
> Sowie das, was für die Produktion der Autos an Schadstoffe und Sachen gebraucht wird.
> 
> Das selbe wie bei PCs. Zwar wird der neue Rechner, CPU, Graka weniger Strom als die alte verbrauchen "mehr Effizienz", allerdings sind da nichtmal die Rohstoffe, Abgase (Chemie, Transport, etc.) und sonstiges Zeugs mit eingerechnet, welche die Umwelt verpesten, die bei der Herstellung entstehen.



Das das nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist weiß ich auch. Man sollte aber aufhören zu glauben das es eine Stromknappheit gibt. Davon mal ab kann mir keiner mit Ökologisch kommen. Solang es keine Lösung für den Atommüll ist, das das definitiv nicht sauberer als irgendwelche Windkraftwerke in der Hochsee zu bauen.
Was zur Hölle ist eigentlich meine "heil-wirsindgeil-Welt" ? Wenn die heil wäre brauchen wir keinen Atomausstieg.


----------



## S754 (3. Dezember 2014)

Wie gut, dass mein Strom aus keinem AKW stammt. 77% Wasserkraft


----------



## polarwolf (3. Dezember 2014)

Ein zweites Tschernobyl? Na, wenn das mal kein Grund ist, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2 zu produzieren!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Dezember 2014)

Eco_F83R schrieb:


> Lustig finde ich es wenn Leute die keine Ahnung haben einen solchen Unsinn von sich geben. Schon mal darüber nachgedacht was die Atomkraft mit sich zieht? Aktuell ist es in den Nachrichten: auslaufende Fässer weil sie in den Salzstöcken vor sich hin gammeln. Oups, wie kann den so was nur passieren? Als wenn wir nicht wüssten wie Metall auf Salzlauge reagiert!?


Es  ist das Lagerungskonzept, dass die Fässer aufgehen. Wie sonst sollten sie zehntausende Jahre unter Neutronenbeschuß und mit Temperaturbelastung bei 4mm Wandstärke funktionieren? Das es in der Asse Wasserströmungen durch das Salz gibt, war nicht bedacht. Und genau das ist die Krux in jedem Salzstock.  Wer weiss denn heute, wann und ob sich Gorleben hebt, wie es der Salzstock unter Helgoland tat? Salz ist gut wegen der Wärmeableitung, aber nicht beständig genug. Die Endlagerung ist offen und der Betrieb ohne gesicherte Endlagerung in jeder Hinsicht verantwortungslos.


----------



## ich111 (3. Dezember 2014)

Ich kann euch mal dazu raten euch zu informieren wie Uran abgebaut wird. Atomkraft ist weder billig (*hust* subvention *hust*) noch umweltfreundlich


----------



## oldsql.Triso (4. Dezember 2014)

derGronf schrieb:


> Ich sehe das Potential, verurteile AKWs aber trotzdem. Was denn nun? Darf ich das nicht. Entweder, oder? ...



Es ist leider nicht so einfach zu erklären derGronf. Ich kann dir aber gerne die Skripte aus meiner Studienzeit zukommen lassen, wenn es um Netze, deren Anbindung und eben die ganzen Themen rund um On-/Off-Shore bzw. Solarparks geht. Alleine schon wegen der Flächenbegrenzung für On-Shore-Anlagen gibt es ein Limit und nicht jeder möchte auf seinen Hof solch ein Teil zu stehen haben (Lärmbelästung (auch für Tiere)). Die Off-Shore-Parks lassen jetzt schon Schweinswale sterben usw. usf. . Es ist auch nicht so grün wie gedacht wird. Bezieht man jetzt noch die Kosten in die Rechnung ein und wann es sich amortisiert, finde ich, sollte man lieber die Forschung weiter in Richtung Atomkraft (Fusion) bewegen.



Eco_F83R schrieb:


> Aloha
> 
> 
> Lustig finde ich es wenn Leute die keine Ahnung haben einen solchen Unsinn von sich geben. Schon mal darüber nachgedacht was die Atomkraft mit sich zieht? Aktuell ist es in den Nachrichten: auslaufende Fässer weil sie in den Salzstöcken vor sich hin gammeln. Oups, wie kann den so was nur passieren? Als wenn wir nicht wüssten wie Metall auf Salzlauge reagiert!?
> ...



Und da setz ich mal bei dir absolut unwissenden an. Bei der Kernfusion bestehen natürlich auch Gefahren - ohne Frage. Aber es gibt keine weitreichende Verstrahlung. Warum? Weil für den Prozess 300 - 500 g von leicht radioaktivem Material von Nöten sind. Besser: man kann sogar in ferner Zukunft gänzlich auf radioaktives Material verzichten. Also ist dein Problem mit diesem Zeug und der Lagerung dahin und auch das mit dem nicht mehr vorhanden sein. Es kann natürlich immer zum Ausfall der Spulen kommen, welche das Magnetfeld zusammen brechen lassen und es knallt richtig, aber wie gesagt, nicht würde verseucht werden.

Und wenn ihr beide wirklich wissen wollt wie und weshalb, müsst ihr einfach lesen. Ich bin nicht gewillt nochmal alles technische hier nieder zu schreiben. Also ich verurteile ja regenerative Energien nicht, aber man sollte nicht zu blauäugig sein. Weil wenn jeder schreit wie schrecklich AKWs sind, fehlen Forschungsgelder und nichts geht mehr voran in dieser Richtung. Sieht man schon an Themen wie der "Kalten Fusion" etc.



ich111 schrieb:


> Ich kann euch mal dazu raten euch zu informieren wie Uran abgebaut wird. Atomkraft ist weder billig (*hust* subvention *hust*) noch umweltfreundlich



Und ich kann nur empfehlen *hust* *hust*, informiere dich mal über die Umweltfreundlichkeit von deinen regenerativen Energien und belese dich in Themen wie Kernfusion/ Kalte Fusion. Spaltung ist wie gesagt nicht mehr Stand der Dinge. Darüber diskutiere ich auch gar nicht.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (4. Dezember 2014)

Doppelpost, bitte löschen.


----------



## D0pefish (4. Dezember 2014)

Bei uns im Landkreis gibt es einen jährlich weiter ausgebauten Windpark. Man sieht ihn nachts über 25 km weit und wenn man näherkommt, dann wirkt es wie ein Dreibeinerangríff in Krieg der Welten. Völlig überdimensioniert. Rotes Blinken überall. Einfach krank. Wenn die Dinger an Autobahnen und Bahntrassen wenigstens bunt angepinselt wären. Gibt es eigentlich Zahlen zu Wartungskosten? Ich traue dem Braten Energiewende einfach nicht.
K.A. was in der Ukraine los war. Die Presse hat jedenfalls sofort einen Atomunfall daraus gemacht, also kann es nicht so schlimm sein. Eher so Suggestions.Panikmache ala: Putin bombt jetzt Atomkraftwerke. Europa in Gefahr. Mit Wodka und filterlosen Zigaretten werden sich die Ukrainer schon über den Winter retten. Darin sind (waren?) sie ja Weltmeister. Stellt euch mal vor, es hätte während der beiden "Großen Kriege" schon Atomkraftwerke gegeben... also ich würde keine bauen. Da wäre man ja schön blöd.


----------



## Knogle (4. Dezember 2014)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Es ist leider nicht so einfach zu erklären derGronf. Ich kann dir aber gerne die Skripte aus meiner Studienzeit zukommen lassen, wenn es um Netze, deren Anbindung und eben die ganzen Themen rund um On-/Off-Shore bzw. Solarparks geht. Alleine schon wegen der Flächenbegrenzung für On-Shore-Anlagen gibt es ein Limit und nicht jeder möchte auf seinen Hof solch ein Teil zu stehen haben (Lärmbelästung (auch für Tiere)). Die Off-Shore-Parks lassen jetzt schon Schweinswale sterben usw. usf. . Es ist auch nicht so grün wie gedacht wird. Bezieht man jetzt noch die Kosten in die Rechnung ein und wann es sich amortisiert, finde ich, sollte man lieber die Forschung weiter in Richtung Atomkraft (Fusion) bewegen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich sehe in der Kernspaltung ehrlich gesagt noch viel Potenzial wenn man es richtig angeht, jedoch kostet das auch wieder viel

Die Energie die von dem Atommuell ausgeht koennte man dann wieder mit Solarzellen nutzen..


----------



## Research (4. Dezember 2014)

OK, WOW, da EXPORTIEREN wir mehr als importieren, ABER wir brauchen den Atomstrom....!!!
German power exports still more valuable than imports - 100% renewable - Renewables International
Schönes Schaubild: https://www.energy-charts.de/exchange.htm
Stromexport: Deutschland erzielt Rekordeinnahmen
Stromexport: Deutschland erzielt Rekordgewinn | 17.07.2014
2012: Deutschland schafft Stromexport-Rekord trotz Atomausstieg - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Schön wie sich die Prophezeihungen der Propaganda erfüllten: http://www.welt.de/print/welt_kompa...683234/Frankreich-fuerchtet-den-Blackout.html

http://www.heise.de/tp/artikel/36/36396/1.html

Schon mal darüber informiert das die Franzosen teilweise Blackouts haben, weil die Flüsse deren AKWs nicht mehr kühlen können?
http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/un...raftwerken-droht-der-hitzestopp-a-706326.html
http://www.n-tv.de/wissen/Kraftwerke-ohne-Kuehlwasser-article441166.html
http://www.taz.de/!71955/


Und: Das ist trotzdem billiger: Lüge, das wird "billig" Subventioniert:
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/geld/studie-zu-energiekosten-das-maerchen-vom-teuren-oekostrom-1.1515904


----------



## iGameKudan (4. Dezember 2014)

Ein Bekannter von mir arbeitet bei Vattenfall in nem Kohle-/Gaskraftwerk...

... die müssen teilweise dafür bezahlen, dass deren Strom abgenommen wird. Weniger produzieren können die nur nicht, denn die erneuerbaren Energien bringen die Leistung natürlich nicht gerade konstant... Und so ein Kohlekraftwerk ist auch viel zu träge um sich entsprechend schnell anzupassen. 

Bis wir das Problem mit der Speicherung von erneuerbaren Energien und auch das Problem mit dem effizienten und rentablen Transport über längere Strecken (ich sage nur der Nordsee-Offshorepark.... ) gelöst haben werden wir noch auf Kohle-/Gas- und Atomenergie angewiesen sein. 

Übrigens brauchen sich die ganzen "erneuerbare Energien"-Anti-Atom/Kohle/Gas-Öko-Hippies als allerletztes über die steigenden Strompreise beschweren. Ja, Atomkraft wird gefördert. Die erneuerbaren Energien aber auch... Jene Förderung (EEG-Umlage) macht mittlerweile schon den Großteil des Strompreises aus.

EDIT: Kleiner Nachtrag: 

Das Problem an unserem Atomausstieg ist, dass es die Nachbarländer nicht tun und sogar noch fröhlich weiter Atomkraftwerke planen die sogar recht nah an der deutschen Grenze stehen sollen. Ich habe vor unseren AKWs weniger Angst, da habe ich dann in die deutsche Qualitätsarbeit mehr Vertrauen als in ein polnisches Atomkraftwerk... Und wenn ein solches in die Luft fliegt sind wir trotzdem verstrahlt.


----------



## Elvis3000 (4. Dezember 2014)

wir werden da noch viel grössere opfer bringen müssen. etwa nur soviel strom verbrauchen ( wollen ) der durch die energiewende gerade produziert wird......wenns weniger strom gibt dann wird halt rationiert. einige scheinen nicht zu realisieren um was es eigentlich geht. leute es geht um ALLES !


----------



## Research (5. Dezember 2014)

Wir bräuchten halt alle:
Ne Aktive-USV im Haus, für solche Fälle.
Und/Oder die Überproduktion in Wasserstoff umwandeln.In Berlin fahren so bereits Busse.

Und der Atomstrom macht noch Jahrtausende danach Spaß. Lagern und so.

Edit: Nur zur SICHERHEIT.


----------



## Amon (5. Dezember 2014)

SquadLeader schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, selbst diese ausgefallene Leuchtstoffröhre wäre per Definition ein Störfall.

 Wundert mich gerade nur dass noch keiner die Russen dafür verantwortlich gemacht hat. Die sind doch gerade sowieso an allem schuld was in der Ukraine passiert.


----------



## Eco_F83R (5. Dezember 2014)

Aloha 



> Und da setz ich mal bei dir absolut unwissenden an. Bei der Kernfusion bestehen natürlich auch Gefahren - ohne Frage. Aber es gibt keine weitreichende Verstrahlung. Warum? Weil für den Prozess 300 - 500 g von leicht radioaktivem Material von Nöten sind. Besser: man kann sogar in ferner Zukunft gänzlich auf radioaktives Material verzichten. Also ist dein Problem mit diesem Zeug und der Lagerung dahin und auch das mit dem nicht mehr vorhanden sein. Es kann natürlich immer zum Ausfall der Spulen kommen, welche das Magnetfeld zusammen brechen lassen und es knallt richtig, aber wie gesagt, nicht würde verseucht werden.


Schätzelein, du solltest (m)einen Text lesen UND verstehen.
Auszug:


> Kernfusion ist etwas anderes als Kernspaltung.


-> jetzt verstanden?


> Und ich kann nur empfehlen *hust* *hust*, informiere dich mal über die Umweltfreundlichkeit von deinen regenerativen Energien und belese dich in Themen wie Kernfusion/ Kalte Fusion. Spaltung ist wie gesagt nicht mehr Stand der Dinge. Darüber diskutiere ich auch gar nicht.


Regenerativen Energien sind auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Im Grunde können wir uns über Pest oder Cholera unterhalten. Es ist aber wesentlich einfacher weil wir zur Herstellung dieser auch auf Recycling von Rohstoffen setzen können. Des weiteren hinterlässt ein Windrad wesentlich weniger Schadstoffe wenn es ausgedient hat weil es zum größten Teil wiederverwertet werden kann. Das ist bei der Atomkraft nicht gegeben. Und ein sicheres Endlager gibt es nicht auf diesem Planeten den wir unsere Heimat nennen und (wahrscheinlich) auch noch einige Zeit nennen werden.
Für Solarpanele muß noch eine saubere Lösung gefunden werden. Hier wird leider noch viel zu viel Chemie eingesetzt. Aber ohne Forschung und ohne praktische Nutzung um die Alltagstauglichkeit zu testen wird das schwer es von heute auf morgen zu ermöglichen.



> Es ist das Lagerungskonzept, dass die Fässer aufgehen. Wie sonst sollten sie zehntausende Jahre unter Neutronenbeschuß und mit Temperaturbelastung bei 4mm Wandstärke funktionieren? Das es in der Asse Wasserströmungen durch das Salz gibt, war nicht bedacht


"*war nicht bedacht*" - darauf hingewiesen haben mehr als genug Wissenschaftler, Umweltschutzorganisationen und, man glaubt es kaum!, auch Politiker. Aber wir als Krone der Schöpfung, die wir doch recht Intelligent sind, meinen alles zu wissen und zu können, sind nicht Klug genug das zu verstehen 
"*sollten sie zehntausende Jahre unter Neutronenbeschuß und mit Temperaturbelastung bei 4mm Wandstärke funktionieren*" - sicher das sie das sollten!? 

Gruß,
Eco_F83R


----------



## Knogle (6. Dezember 2014)

Atommuell koennte man aber auch weiter sinnvoll nutzen.. jedoch macht mans noch nicht


----------



## Adi1 (6. Dezember 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Atommuell koennte man aber auch weiter sinnvoll nutzen.. jedoch macht mans noch nicht



Wie soll der denn sinnvoll weiter genutzt werden?


----------



## wolflux (7. Dezember 2014)

Wir kaufen Atomstrom aus Frankreich ein, dort möchte man für die Zukunft noch mehr AKW bauen, alles ein Witz. Das schlimmste sind aber um uns herum die 30 Jahre alten, oder noch ältere AKW in die oft kaum noch  investiert werden wird, die  jetzt bröckeln, da immer mehr Staaten wirtschaftlich an der Grenze ihrer Existenz planen. Die WAHRHEIT?  WIR sitzen auf einer Zeitbombe die uns vermehrt in den nächsten Jahrzehnten häufiger begleiten wird. Man könnte viel mehr tun in dem wir alle Häuser mit Fotovoltaik ausstatten würden. Auch nur ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein,  aber immerhin ein Anfang.


----------



## Kuhprah (7. Dezember 2014)

Aber dafür braucht es erst mal Speichermöglichkeiten. Sonst bringt alles nix und kostet nur. Wir haben derzeit viel Arbeit im Wallis, dort wird ein grosses Pumpspeicherkraftwerk ausgebaut. Finanziell sieht das vereinfacht gesagt so aus: Der Betreiber holt sich aus den Ländern in denen mit viel Geld Solarstrom gefördert wird tagsüber die Überkapazitäten die da sind und pumpt mit dem Strom Wasser von unten nach oben in den 2. See. Dafür zahlt er nichts sondern bekommt noch Geld. Abends, wenn die Solaranlagen auf den Privatdächern nix mehr liefern kommt das Wasser wieder runter und der produzierte Strom wird gegen Entgelt wieder verkauft.. man verdient also doppelt....  So gesehen für uns zwar gut, aber ob das am Ende der Sinn der Sache ist...  Und der Strompreis wird steigen, und zwar wesentlich weiter als wir bis jetzt dachten. Und all die Länder die jetzt AKW bauen werden sich dann ne goldene Nase verdienen.


----------



## SphinxBased (8. Dezember 2014)

MARCU5 schrieb:


> Genial. Wir steigen aus dem Atomprogramm nach und nach aus und schalten immer mehr AKWs ab, nur um dann trotzdem an atomarer Verseuchung durch unsere östlichen Nachbar- (bzw Nachbars-Nachbar)Länder zu sterben. Es ist wie mit den Amis und dem Klimawandel. Was bringt es uns wenn unsere Autos immer mehr auf Downsizing und geringeren Verbrauch getrimmt werden, wenn weit weg überm großen Teich die Autos immer noch 20l aufwärts verbrauchen? Zumindest sehen die Amis das langsam ein. Nur weitreichende Veränderungen setzen auch voraus dass alle mitmachen Was bringt es uns auf die teure Energiewende zu setzen, wenn wir trotzdem durch Atomkraft sterben (oder zumindest an Krebs etc. erkranken) und die Umwelt verseucht wird  ?



eben.....die dummen deutschen sparen sich den arsch weg und achten auf ihre schadstoffemissionen und die amis und chinesen verpesten tüchtig die umwelt..........tzz


----------



## wolflux (9. Dezember 2014)

Die Deutschen Unternehmen lassen auch in China produzieren.


----------

